# FS: Bubble tip Anenome



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Dont even ask why I got them.. should've listened to Frank (AQled) about not getting them for my tiny 20 nano..
their so messy and now messing with other corals 

$30 each obo

buy 2 for $50


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

Post pic please


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

bump

pm me your number for pics.


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

oh boy, u gave up on your 20g already? lol


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

aQ.LED said:


> oh boy, u gave up on your 20g already? lol


just getting rid of the bubble tips.. gonna stick with LPS lol


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

Set you a pm


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

added new deal


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

next buyer to buy 2 anemone gets a free clarkii clown fish !


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

clarkii's gone, not many left.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

theres 5 left, take them all for $100


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

Post pic please?


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

malibu aka justinking said:


> Post pic please?


send me your email or number and I ll send you pics


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

Pic please


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

2 left for $40 !


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

[email protected]


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

all sold !


----------

